# Alfredo Sauce



## Hungry (Jan 15, 2006)

I need a recipe for Alfredo Sauce.
I haven't seen one on this forum.
For th elack of a recipe I intend to do a basic white sauce and add Parmensian.

Suggestions Please.

Charlie
EDIT--
Found a wonderful THREAD all you ever want to know about Alfredo Sauce.
     Sauces, Marinades, Rubs -- Post by "Mylegsbig" 04-06-05

Thanks All!!


----------



## Constance (Jan 15, 2006)

That's funny, Hungry, because while that isn't the way to make classic Alfredo Sauce, it's the way I make mine. It's delicious, and is lower in calories.
 in a large skillet, I melt my butter, add minced garlic and cook for a moment, add flour, then milk. After sauce starts to thicken, I add parmesan (and sometimes a little cream cheese), salt, pepper, and pinch of grated fresh nutmeg. I then add my cooked pasta. Sometimes I toss a few frozen peas in with the pasta during the last couple minutes of cooking. That takes care of your green vegie...

If I'm making seafood pasta, I add crabmeat and a few chopped pimentoes to the white sauce. If I have leftover shrimp, I throw those in. Otherwise, I season shelled shrimp (and bay scallops if I have them) with Old Bay and/or Cajun seasoning, saute in butter and garlic, and pour that right over the top of the finished dish. 

You can also go primavera with this dish, adding blanched broccoli, red pepper strips, carrots...your vegies of choice. Make it carnivore by adding assorted leftover meats like chicken or ham.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/alfredo-sauce-your-tips-recipes-9830.html?highlight=ALFREDO

Read this thread.  It has many different recipes for alfredo sauce.


----------



## licia (Jan 15, 2006)

The one I make certainly isn't a true alfredo sauce, but is easy and delicious.  I use butter, sour cream and parmesan cheese and if it needs to be thinned I use a little milk. I don't know exactly what the name of mine would be.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Jan 16, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> The one I make certainly isn't a true alfredo sauce, but is easy and delicious. I use butter, sour cream and parmesan cheese and if it needs to be thinned I use a little milk. I don't know exactly what the name of mine would be.


 
Neat Licia!  You're the first one I've heard of that makes theirs the same way we do!  

We melt 2 Pounds of Margarine..(ok... butter if you want)
Add 5 Pounds Sour Cream
Add 4 Cups Parmesan
And 1/3 cup dried Parsley Flakes for color.

Mix together in the mixer.

Then we put it in a container in the fridge.  Everytime we have an Alfredo order...we scoop some out...add a little water...and heat.  It stays good forever.


----------



## gonefishin (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello everyone  


    Andy, nice thread you linked...thanks for a good read.  I've gotta give that wine alfredo a try.


     The recipe I use is similar to the basics in the other thread, posted by Andy.  Butter (4 tablespoons), heavy cream (2 cups), Parmigiano Reggiano (2 cups), half of a small-medium onion, garlic cloves to taste, White pepper to taste.

     I just melt the butter then add the onions until translucent.  Add the garlic and cook until you can smell a good garlic aroma, but don't burn.  Add the heavy cream and bring up to heat.  Add the grated parmesan a little at a time...stirring as you add.  Then reduce down until it's close to desired thickness...as it cools (just a touch) it usually seems to thicken up a bit more.  Season with white pepper.

   While making the sauce...also cook and drain your pasta (do not rinse).  Then mix in a small amount of alfredo sauce with the pasta (just enough to thinly coat all the pasta).  Serve adding additional sauce on top.

   I'll also roast a small chicken upside down to a final temp of 180(dark).  Cutting the breast into cross strips and placing the thighs and legs whole.  On top a couple of thinly sliced roasted red peppers.  Or some large shrimp seared in a cast iron skillet for a nice crust and served on top as well.


   What I've only recently found to be a big improvement in my cream sauces (alfredo included), was the use of a high butter fat content (single)pasturized heavy cream.  I've heard several times before that the *ULTRA*-pasturizing process (that most heavy creams are) doesn't have near the taste as the simple pasturized cream.  Boy were they right.  My cream sauces finally have that extra richness that I've always been looking for .  Yummm!  Oberweis dairy has a nice heavy cream.

   happy eating 

   dan


----------

